# Call for testers: bxpkg a GTK+ based package management tool.



## expl (Jan 21, 2011)

http://bxpkg.bsdroot.lv/

I've been working on it on my free time for the past year. Designed to simplify and visualize BSD package management in good looking and fast manner. Mostly for Gnome/GTK+ based desktops but I suppose could be used along Qt.

Only depends on x11-toolkits/gtk20

Build & install instructions:

```
% make
% su
# make install
```

Written from scratch and consist of a client and library. Library could be of interest to other developers as it has quite friendly API to handle package routines.

Would be glad if people would help me out testing it in their daily routines.

Please submit bugs to bugzilla, any suggestions or comments are welcome in this thread or PMs.

Special thanks to killasmurf86 for hosting the project.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 22, 2011)

Great idea, may it be PC-BSD PBI installed replacement, now my suggestions: 
1 . Don't traverse category list when bxpkg up, it will be nice to navigate category by user selection.
2 . Make session state that track tab activated by user, I don't need to select *Required by* every time I select a new package.
3 . Don't traverse category list when a new package selected.
You should join to Google summer this year.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 22, 2011)

The libpkg included with your bxpkg, is you who wrote it or it belong to another person?


----------



## expl (Jan 22, 2011)

It is written from scratch by me under BSD license.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 22, 2011)

I think there is official libpkg belong to FreeBSD since Google summer 2009 as I member.
Another think, include comments so beginner's like may commit or join later.


----------



## expl (Jan 22, 2011)

I was aware of couple separate libpkg projects before me, but none of them were in usable state or provided robust enough API for my GUI client so I wrote my own adding stuff to it as I needed new functionality for the client.

I will concentrate on commenting stuff once I get basics working well, as detailed commenting is very time consuming activity, libpkg is partly well commented but client only has personal comments just to remind me what is happening.


----------



## sfourman (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your work

I tried your program today,
I got a error your system 9.0 CURRENT is unknown try updating bxpkg


----------



## expl (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

FreeBSD does not have official package repository for 9.0 yet, so browsing available packages will not work.

If you wish to report bugs please use https://bugs.bsdroot.lv/ so I can keep track of them easily.

Thanks!


----------



## GreenMeanie (Mar 19, 2011)

Where can you change the sources? I am having a problem with the default one. When I click 'update' I get error:


```
Error while fetching!
Error code: 16 (File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access))
URL: [url]ftp://ftp.is.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/INDEX.bz2.md5[/url]
```

I can't find where to put the correct one in.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 28, 2011)

Tried it, same error as GreenMeanie.  Being able to set mirror & version would be nice; otherwise the app is confined to the same limitations as *BPM*. My PACKAGESITE/PACKAGEROOT for *pkg_add* is already set


----------



## expl (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you run *bxpkg* and where did you set those variables?

I submited a new version few hours back should be in ports in few hours, is available from website already.

Fixes some major issues and has default mirror set to ftp.freebsd.org.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2011)

expl said:
			
		

> How do you run *bxpkg* and where did you set those variables?
> 
> I submited a new version few hours back should be in ports in few hours, is available from website already.
> 
> Fixes some major issues and has default mirror set to ftp.freebsd.org.



I want to add note, that *bxpkg* will use your MASTERSITE or PACAKGEROOT environment variable instead of default mirror if any of these are defined.


----------



## GreenMeanie (Mar 29, 2011)

I got a PM

There are two ways to do it. Pass as option at start, "-s url". Set PACKAGESITE/PACKAGEROOT shell variables that *pkg_add -r* supports.

What I do is make a startup script and make sure it is executable.

And would like to add it works well I like it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 31, 2011)

> I submited a new version few hours back


Must have been a slight time delay - works after the update.


----------

